# MP3 kürzen



## axe van ecks (2. Dezember 2001)

Mit welchem Prog kann ich mp3's kürzen oder bzw. einzelne Teile wegschneiden? Gibts da auf ne Trial-version von ??


----------



## Quentin (3. Dezember 2001)

mp3 cutter, shareware 
http://www.mp3-world.net/d/software/programs/utilities/1342.shtml

auch hilfreich: http://www.mpex.net/suche/results.html?config=htdig&restrict=&exclude=&words=cut

hth


----------



## tilman (3. Dezember 2001)

*ich nehme immer cubase von steinberg...*

....ist ein wenig teuer(5000 DM) aber ist das beste fuer privat bis semiprofessionelle studios.

also einfach mp3 in wav umwandeln, dort drinnen bearbeiten und es rockt.

Tilman


----------



## Psyclic (3. Dezember 2001)

Hm wavelab von steinberg...kannste direkt mp3´s importieren
soundforge...rockt auch
naja cubase is wohl eher zur audio composition geeignet. klar kann man auch mp3´s cutten....naja is egal...gibt genug progs


----------



## Kenny (1. Februar 2002)

denke als anfänger ist mann mit cool edit gut bedient, bequemer aber lang net so umfangreich is auch data becker -  Mp3 edit!
gibts bei karstadt fuer 7 euro


----------

